# Apc



## kerileigh (Mar 3, 2008)

op report reads flat lesion at 70 cm ,bx'ed and lasered with apc.  Would you use 45382 or 45383?


----------



## cedwards (Mar 3, 2008)

I would use 45383.  I have a note in my CPT book (from my PMCC instructor) that states for APC (Argon Plasma Coagulation) use CPT code 45383.  Hope this helps.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 3, 2008)

I use 45383. APC usually stands for Argon Plasma Coagulation. If unsure of the meaning of APC, ask your physician for clarification. I keep a 'cheat sheet' of all my doctors abbrevations and what they mean.


----------

